# Single Woman Boards - Please read



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ladies,

You will over the past 24 hours seen some posts on the singles board that have caused upset.

Fertility friends is a support site - and thats exactly what these boards should be used for.

On a site as big as this we are all never going to agree 100% about any topic of conversation - however I would ask you all to be considerate to others and refrain from posting anything that may make members feel uncomfortable.

The singles board has actually been one that we have allowed to have various different sections to it - on other boards we have actually stopped the different threads as they are catered for elsewhere on the site. However as the singles thread has run for so long we see no need to change who can post on it.

However we do want it to be a place where EVERYONE feels they can post. So please be mindful of where you are posting because different threads have different needs.

If the ladies on the negative thread would like to have their thread moved back here then we are more than happy to move it back - please let us know which area you would prefer the thread to be on.

The bumps and baby threads will continue to run in the singles board too - however we ask that baby/pg talk is contained within these threads. Please could we ask that any bfp/birth announcements are either posted within these threads or new threads started in the relevant area within babydust.

The following link may be helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0

I am leaving this post open in order for people to post their comments with the above. However it should not be used for anyone to comment on yesterdays activity. Should this happen then I will lock the thread and people will have to contact me or another member of admin to register their comments.

Anyone who has the need to use this site needs to do so for support - please lets all get back to what we do best - being there for each other.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Does this mean that on threads such as the weekend thread or calling single women, we cannot mention our children?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Should we start a thread for births but add a link to the birth thread?

I think most BFP announcements are on the 2ww board - what should we do about that?

x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Just adding my thoughts - hope there ok to share.

I have found singles board amazingly supportive, inclusive and like everything in the same place- it kind of does what it says on the tin in most places ie bumps talk about pregnancies etc... I like the recent split if bumps babes and toddlers. Us singlies have less of the traditional support at home so this place is a life line.

With regards to the negative thread i think it is really important to be able to express what you feel but obviously noone wants anyone to be upset- I  think those posting should decide were it sits but maybe it being in negative area allows for people to post on negative thread and be positive on the threads as trying to be positive is something we all strive for but can't always manage. Sticky links a must so it can be found if needed I think? 

I think on the 2ww you are either going to be chuffed or disappointed but that's to be expected.

I'd think birth announcements fit well on bumps thread and maybe we should have a announcements thread for births bps and I don't know new relationships !!

As for weekend I can't see how you can not mention lo if you did stuff with them at weekend but I'm sure noone would post great detail of the weekend you spent potty training etc - not sure I should pass comment on thread though as I must have dull weekends mostly spent at work !

Overall I don't want to feel censored and treading on eggshells anymore than I would want upset anyone- I hope that sentiment is what prevails.

I do wander sometimes why we singles are a sub board though? Am looking forward to how it develops- I wander how long until we have pre teen and teenager singles thread !!!!


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrigan - we had a sub board because for quit sometime there was only the only thread - calling single women and everything and everyone could only post on that. We split so that we could keep up more easily and so as not to upset people. 
Sam x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ladies we wont tell you that you cant post in any particular thread - that wouldnt be fair.  All we are asking is that you are aware of where you are posting and sympathetic to anyones needs there   

If you would like us to create a special thread for announcements etc we can easily do this for you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for this Debs

I'm personally happy to have the Neg thread left where it is now and not moved back to the Singles Board, but if others posting on it feel more strongly than I that should be moved back, then I'm also more than happy to go with the majority view   

Also BFP announcements on 2WW thread is quite natural and I wouldn't see any need to change that

And in response to Sam's post: NO - definitely don't stop talking about your children on the weekend/calling all single women or other general threads. One of the things I hate about infertility is when others start behaving differently around me and don't talk about their children, or feel they have to whisper about such things. Please go on posting as you've always done and let's not let the recent events sour what is a wonderful and supportive community,

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^^ That.

Plus, I was initially upset at the move because of the messages I felt it gave, but now that it's been moved I don't mind it staying where it is.  

Wizard x

ETA: Debs, thank you very much for giving us the opportunity to discuss and decide on where this thread sits   .


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Debs, thank you for polling us all for thoughts and comments on this sensitive topic.

If I stand back and look objectively at the list of threads on the Single Woman's Board I can see that if you are still struggling to conceive that it could be a bit depressing as there are now many more bumps, babes, toddlers, announcement threads than there used to be. 

Naturally as time has evolved this community has more babies and children than it did when it started (thankfully) and as others have said we have a unique need for support pre and post conception and birth because we are single so we do tend to hang around for support for the duration.

So perhaps the simplest solution would be to tidy up the board and archive some stuff so that there are effectively two sections - one to support those trying to conceive (with various threads) and one to support those with bumps, babes, toddlers etc. (with various threads) and then if you are struggling you don't need to be constantly reminded of other's news when you look at the main singles board? One way forward may be to move the Singles board right to the front of FF and within the section have two separate pages? Obviously everyone is still welcome anywhere on the singles board but it puts the choice back with the individual rather than being blasted with the words - bumps - babes - etc. whenever you log on which may be so painful for some?

I think the group has become so big that the only sensible way forward is to group it to some extent. 

Others are in a better position than me to comment really but I just thought I would add this set of suggestions into the mix. I'm sure you will have a neat technical solution. 

Coco xxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I think it would make sense to make the single women board work as all the other sections in the site i.e that only threads about tx are on here and all the pregnancy, children, dating related threads are all moved to the other areas of the site. 

There are enough different threads related to tx to make this work - 2ww, IUI, IVF, Donor Eggs, TX Abroad etc and it would really be fairer all around if special treatment wasn't applied to this board. It would also mean anyone who is upset by BFP announcements and chat wouldn't need to see it every time they came here. Primarily this is, after all, an infertility website and it would make sense for anything not directly IF related to be elsewhere just like it is for every other board on FF. It might be a good idea for the dating thread particularly to be moved, as I feel (and I know others agree) it has absolutely nothing to do with tx. 

This would also mean that the tx threads wouldn't be pushed down and off the front page by non-tx threads and birth announcements which happens often.


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bluey - forgive me if I'm wrong but are you saying that there shouldn't be a singles section for anything other than tx?  I'd be really sad if that happened as its the camaraderie (sp?) of the rest of the thread that I like having been so lucky to have my little man.  As Coco and others I think have said, there are times when I like coming here as I know that a great number of those posting are bringing their little ones up alone - on a bad day particularly when I don't have anyone to ask I know that people here also know that feeling of being just a little bit alone!  I actually came to the board when my little man was about 8 months old so value it from that point onwards. 
I do see though how the sub-threads about everything other than tx could detract from the main aim of this site so really like Coco's suggestion of tidying things up a bit.  Then when I come here for ideas about having a toddler I can post on the relevant bit and know that others have a real choice about whether to see that post or not.  At the moment, even if you choose not to read a particular thread you can't help but see all the others listed & I'm guessing that sometimes that is a bit too much to bear.
I so hope that this can progress so that the wide diversity that is currently part of the wonderfulness of this board can be maintained without causing any comers distress and without detracting from the reasons why people come here in the first place.
Best wishes to all


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ladies,

I just want to thank those of you who have responded to this thread.

I am away for the weekend so wont be online however other admin are about should you wish to ask/advise anything.

im confident we will be able to sort something out on these boards that will help.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I would also be really sad if some threads got moved throughout FF and the singles board became just about treatment. It would make it so hard to keep track of people and what's going on and I think it would reduce the support given because people will not be reading threads. There are other boards on FF that have a bit of everything, like the lesbian and gay board. That is what makes it feel like a community, and moving everything about would change that. 

I also liked reading about the bumps and babies before I got pregnant, gave me hope and also opened my eyes more to the challenges of being a single mum. Same with the birth announcement threads, I thought that was a lovely idea and made it really special to the person who had just had a baby and gave everyone the opportunity of congratulating them if they wished. I appreciate that there may be some on here that do not feel that way though, but if that was stopped I would miss it. 

I feel quite sad about recent events on here and really hope that we can all work through this so that people can feel comfortable to post and support each other as that is what is so special about this board.

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for letting us comment on this. I would like to keep the singles board together if we can and favour Coco's idea of having two sections to the Single Women's board. We are a supportive community and it would be such a shame to split us up. Having said that though, I very much recognise that this is a support board for those working to achieve their dreams and whatever the board develops into we must keep that emphasis. Having two sub boards within single women could I hope achieve that. 

I personally would like to see the negative thread back within Single Women, because as single women suffering long and difficult journeys to achieving our dreams, it helps to have the support from other single women who are in a similar situation.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the idea of two sub-boards within the single women's board. This way it will be easy to fine all the threads you want to read/contribute to without having to book-mark different threads all over the forum. But it's a nice way of keeping things separate between those trying to conceive and those looking for support from other single women with bumps/babies/toddlers/etc.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I too would hate for the board to be dispersed around the site - we have built up a supportive network on here with several ladies forging good friendships and for that not to be available to others that may come along is sad.

I agree with what others have said about the general threads, please continue to post as you have always done, it is lovely to hear what the LO's have got up to. Although I will never post on Bumps, babes threads (unless I ever get a bump or babe  )I do read everyone now and again.

as for the neg thread - Am happy for it to stay where it is for now, as long as there is a link so it is easily found for those that are unfortunate to need it.

thanks Debs - hope you have a lovely weekend.

R xx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I also agree that the singles area should remain for all things single-related, whatever that may be. This is really the only section of the board that I come to and I enjoy reading all the threads, and feel part of a certain little community, after having felt so alone for so long. So I would hate to see our little group dispersed throughout the rest of the forum. 
I also think Coco's idea is a good one.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

I agree with Bingbong.  I think it would be a shame to move the bumps/babies threads.  Its lovely to read them and look forward to posting on there one day.  

If it upset me, I wouldn't read the thread.  People need to make their own choices about what threads they read.

What happened is very unfortunate, but I don't see that the rest of the board needs to change as a result.

Bambiboo x x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Forgive me for offering my badly typed two pennies worth but I don't think 'infertility' stops when you become pregnant and give birth.  The issues associated with our st
ruggle or challenge to conceive still continue.  So for example in my case I feel I will need on going support from women in a similar boat or the same boat ie donor eggs/donor sperm and how that affects LO.  Plus just because I have been immensely lucky enough to have a LO doesn't mean I didn't go through the mill and have the odd helpful nugget to offer others. Likewise I have found the advice and support of all the women on here wherever they are on their road to creating a family hugely valuable. I don't think we shoulkd be too hasty in separating into tribes. What about thise who have wanted to add to their existing family and struggled?  Do we have to separate those people out from the mix?please don't create too man segregations. This is a diverse community and benefits from its diversity. However painful our own individual journeys tthey are no worse or better than the next person. We don't know exactly all the troubles in our peers lives on this forum. I might appear to be onbe of the lucky ones but no one else knows the private anguish and hell I've been through in my journey and being part of the bigger mix has been very important to me this last year. Rlx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

As one of the original singlies on the thread 4-5 yrs ago when it was also joined with the lesbian thread, which then split and became LGBT - I think it is important to keep the sub section we have together- I notice that the bumps and babes has just split into even more sections after consultation, and we have sections for adoption, thinking about IVF and those actually having different and then a few liek the 'calling all single women' and 'weekend' as generic chat threads. 

I did feel sad that the thread moved - to the thread entitled Negative Cycle, but this is also an inaccurate somatic, as people like me can't even get to cycle with surgery and DE waits getting in the way- but leave it where it is, when I read back as I missed the actual day where people were upset by comments etc.


I think /hope that we can move on from the upset/hurt feelings and remain as one community united as strong single women wanting to, or who have become mothers.  I don't always read the bumps and babies threads, but then do pop on from time to time and say Hello and see how they are doing. I like to hear about the LO's, I can't offer any advice to parenting, other than from a children's nursing perspective sometimes.

Thanks for modding and asking our opinions.  I also think it was great when we would have singles chat night and get to know each other in real time! i am not on ** so don't get that side of things

i was part of a London Group that then split into TTC and bumps, but we had a different group as well, and that got moved to Chit Chat and from then on people rarely post at all, also maybe due to all but 3 of the orginal set not having a child now! we'd meet up for supper etc
L x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hadn't read Coco's post when I posted but that seems a sensible solution. If all the chatty threads could go in with the baby/child stuff then that would be good as too many of the support threads do get completely pushed off page 1 and anyone new coming over here isn't going to be able to find certain threads for support - the donor eggs thread for example has recently been off page 1 for several weeks I think. 

We have to think of new members as well as the current ones I feel. 

Even if the threads get moved and split up, it doesn't stop people from posting or from asking for or giving help or support if they need it.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like Coco's idea of splitting into two groups. I am struggling with the bumps and babes at the moment   , but usually I love hearing all the stories about LOs - it's just difficult to hear right now and I know time will change that   .  So the two groups seems like a great idea which keeps all us single girls together   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be really sad to see our posts go from this board - I have made a lot of friends on FF and this site is the only time I can talk about IF and TX - I certainly wouldn't have got where I am without the inspiration and support of everyone here.

I don't see any reason at all for non-tx related threads to be moved - we can all decide for ourselves which we want to read and which we would rather avoid.  I do think some housekeeping would help new-comers who are yet to get to know us all and find their way around FF.  

Just an idea but how about making the TX related threads sticky so they are at the top of the page and don't get lost amongst the others?

I'd be sad to see this place change too drastically - I started posting here when we had only the calling all single women thread and have found the 'chat' threads somewhere to stay in touch with everyone between treatment - but still with ladies who appreciate how hard this journey is alone.  If there was only talk about treatment and parenting I'd have felt completely alone with no-where to post - it took me two years from joining to get myself into a position to have treatment.  That time was so difficult, and everyone here helped me through that and gave me hope that one day I will be a mum.  I love to hear about BFP's and how our mums and babies are, and on the days when it's too much to bear I  don't read those threads.

Coco's idea is great - but I'd really like to see the other posts stay.
Jovi x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

I'd really like to say something profound and eloquent on here but I've got the summer flu and can't seem to string two words together  .  I think it's vital that in some form we stick together. It's the amazing, courageous and down right scary decision that we have all made that unites us all and makes us different in many ways from the other boards on FF.  It also makes us more needy and more vulnerable.  The fact that this board is so incredibly important to us makes it more likely that there are upsets from time to time.  It can be a very lonely road we're travelling and I know the reason I found this board originally was because I desperately needed to know I wasn't the only person to have made this decision (contrary to what my mother thinks  .  She's even met Kylecat and still couldn't quite believe that such a lovely sensible lady had done the same crazy thing as me   ).  
That said I came to this site late and was amazed that people on 'both sides of the Rainbow' were happily co existing.  I remember vividly the pain of my journey to get where I am today and I'm not proud of the things I thought, even about those I love most dearly.  I know I would have found birth announcements incredibly difficult.  I was terrified of my own sister in law conceiving    Infertility messes with your head horribly.  It was an almost physical pain that I dragged around with me constantly.  I have followed and continue to follow the negative thread where ever it is.  It regularly brings me to tears, reinforces that I am indeed the luckiest most blessed person in the world and some of the profoundly eloquent descriptions of the pain of infertility and loss should be read by everyone in the world as far as I'm concerned.
Maybe the idea of two separate groups under the same banner would work.  I'll still read everything!  Just please, please, please let us stick together in some form   
love to all Upsy
xxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Coco's post does make sense (imo)... and it also seems to have support? ... Maybe a poll could help to make things clearer to moderators about what everyone would like...

There still seems to me to be distinctions being made about the purpose of the site and I'm interested to know if the site should really have been called 'infertility friends'?  I felt that choosing 'fertility friends' was a positive name choice personally and one I would agree with and could see a place for myself in.  I would be interested in knowing if maybe a renewed DCN is where the single women who are 'only' in need of sperm should be considering - or are we welcome here?... I can remember posting recently that the diversity of this site is one of its strengths... but maybe we should poll on that too and it could help us to get a sense of how people are thinking?

Hope any changes/adjustments made are positive ones.

 
Maya


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Lots of eloquent and sensible things have been said. To separate too much would be a real shame. Not everybody approves of singletons and I would worry that moving us onto generic boards would risk just as much potential upset. I'm NOT saying that this is common just that maybe some of our issues about singleness might be difficult for some others to manage. I wouldn't post on a non-singles board personally because actually I find stuff about couples too upsetting to hear sometimes....I'm so lucky to have mini but do feel the absence of a partner and this is why the singles board is so important. It's not just about the pain of trying to conceive but about the pain of all that goes with it and managing it alone. With you guys around, I don't feel nearly so lonely.   

I think we all need to be able to express positive and negative feelings but the key is NOT to personalise things. We are unique. I have lost some people who I thought were good friends who obviously have issues with my choices. I have realised this only recently. It's painful but having a group of women who I don't have to justify my actions to is invaluable to me. You accept me and I accept you just as you are. Brave, fearless, in pain, funny, strong, irritating, anxious and wonderful human beings. Let's try to celebrate that. Yes, I have had a glass of wine and Coco's idea is a good one!

Muddy


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

completely agree Muddy   Cheers!


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm have just come in from a lovely evening out and drank at least half a bottle of wine (DD at grandparents) so prob not the best of posts but ..... I completely agree the one thing that unites us all is that we are single women going on a difficult journey wherever that may take us.

I don't think that the single girls negative thread should have been moved - it was their thread and they are entitled to it just as we are entitled to a bumps/babies and toddler thread - they are still a major part of us.  I can understand the upset that was caused - but its over now and we all need to move on.

Please please please girls can't we just move on and all unite as a group - we have all made such lovely friends and I am missing the lovely proud feeling I had from this board.

xx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

I feel like I need to clarify something that I have said on the Negative Thread as it appears to have been taken out of context. Where I have said that this is an Infertility/Fertility board I in no way meant that it should be an exclusive infertility/fertility board, and I don't believe I stated that anywhere. I love the BFP, Bumps and all of the other threads (Well maybe not the Dating thread, but thats another issue entirely !!  ) and I love seeing all of the babies and bumps on here and I am so extremely glad that there is this little community to rely on. I agree with what other posters have said that if you don't like certain threads then you stay away from them, which is what I do. This is not always easy to do as there are some times that stuff spills over, but hey I am a big girl I can suck it up.

The point I was making with my other post was that as ultimately this site was an infertility/fertility board it had saddened me that that the thread about infertility had been silenced !! I wasn't then asking that because that thread had been moved that all others were as well, I was mearly commenting on how unfair I thought it was that a particular thread appeared to have been singled out to be moved. I hope you see the point I am trying to make here, I don't think that "my"  thread is any more important than anyone else's just because it is about infertility, I mearly think it is equal to the others and should be given the same treatment as all the others (God thats a long way of me trying to remain neutral !!  )

The not reading the things that upset you goes both ways, I would never ever even think about going into a BFP thread and telling people to not talk about what they are talking about, so it should go the other way, and although some of the things in the negative thread may not always be 100% jolly I would hope that others respect that and don't ask us to stop talking about it.

I am happy for the negative thread to stay where it is, I think it probably sits best there anyway, and although I don't agree with the reason behind the move, ultimately it was the right thing to do.

Long may this section continue and long may every single one of us who has ever posted here achieve the dreams we long for   

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Some good points made on here so far and good suggestions such as making some of the threads sticky should ensure that staple threads remain easily accessible...

I did want to challenge one thing though...I think if you refer to someone personally on site - irregardless of where that may be posted - you are opening up the post to a response/reaction from the person/persons concerned.  And that is how it should be... PMs obviously dont open up that reaction... we wont always get things 100%; theres a lot of pressure on out there whether ttc or parenting alone; we dont need to be walking on egg shells just following basic principles from the non-interrnet world.  

There seems to be general agreement emerging about how things could be arranged better and hopefully this can help avoid or at least minimise upsets in the future... 

 
Maya


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

It does seem like Coco's idea of two sections is going to be the way that keeps everybody happy and makes the most logical sense if the Single Women area isn't to follow the layout for all the other boards.

I do agree with the sentiment of if you don't like it, don't read it but when new threads are posted with their very obvious content being stated in the title, then it isn't possible for those, who would like to avoid certain posts to avoid it and I can imagine that is difficult for some. None of the birth announcement threads etc personally bother me, but clearly for some they are difficult. The rest of FF recognises this and therefore all the birth announcements,  bumps threads etc are in different areas, so clearly it is very much a majority feeling. 

So if as per Coco's idea, the Single Women board was bumped up to a first level board then it could easily have a sub section for the non tx threads in the same way this board is a sub section of the donor sperm/eggs parent board.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

GIAToo said:


> I really like Coco's idea of splitting into two groups. I am struggling with the bumps and babes at the moment  , but usually I love hearing all the stories about LOs - it's just difficult to hear right now and I know time will change that  . So the two groups seems like a great idea which keeps all us single girls together
> GIA Tooxx


Hi I so agree with GiaToo.

I am genuinely thrilled for anyone who gets a BFP but at the moment am feeling like a bit of a miserable old spinster who has missed her sell by date. I like reading about people's journey and about their little one's too so don't want to banish all talk to other areas so splitting into two areas both under the singles thread would be good.

Re The dating and weekend thread I love them. As a singleton I like to have an area to talk about things that affect us and whilst may not be direct tx related help me keep my sanity, strengthens my community and is more lighthearted. I would suggest at not putting this under the babies and bumps thread because as I have neither and would love to be posting there wouldn't find it so perhaps a thread that said something like Chat if it is to be move but that stays under single women thread.

Hope this make sense as I have a sore head today. I blame the vino after 12 months of abstinence I hit the bottle last night.

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Perhaps because I've had an enforced 6 month break from TTC and in a way FF, I may feel slightly different to some.  But I do have to say that I'd really hate for us to move into different groups.  
I loved this place when I first found it (thanks to Winky) and found it so supportive.  I've made some lovely friends on here - and although we've not all met - I cherish their friendship.  
I would hate to find out that a fellow singlie was having a rough time and I'd missed it because they had to post in a different area, after all  this entire site was developed to support each other through the good and bad times.  
Yes sometimes we have all read something that has hit a chord.  I'd like to think that we are close enough to be able to sort that out between ourselves.  I can remember when the dating thread I started was moved.  Most of us were quite annoyed as this is our little haven to talk about life as a single person thinking about dating and how we would broach the subject of TTC etc.  Moving it to the general chat thread caused all sort of problems and the way it was handled really upset me, to the extent that I left the board for a while.  
All we're succeeding in doing at the moment is pushing away some cherished members whose experience I for one value at a time where they may need the support from us as much as the next person.  
If you don’t like a post – then simply don’t read it.  Or if you feel you must read it, please take time out before posting.  Please, please, please don’t split this forum up into other groups.  You’re just going to push people away.  
The negative thread was started for a reason – to help support our fellow single girls.  By moving it, all we’ve done is highlight that we are doing the exact opposite.  That saddens me. 
Yes we may not all get on, that’s life - but we can support and give others the chance to share their experience and grieve with those that have some idea how they must feel.  Our situation is unique – some of us are doing this totally alone – without the support of family even.  Remember - We are their support.  Enough said.  I only hope that those who have moved away from this forum, come back soon.  I for one miss you.
A very sadden Mini


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Well said Mini!  I'd like to second everything Mini has just said.  I'd prefer not to have a split into different groups or stuff moved around the site, for the same reasons as Mini has expressed.  
Annaleahx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Mini, beautifully put.  I do hope we all do stay together under one board rather than being spread out across FF. 


Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

mini minx said:


> If you don't like a post - then simply don't read it. Or if you feel you must read it, please take time out before posting. Please, please, please don't split this forum up into other groups. You're just going to push people away.
> The negative thread was started for a reason - to help support our fellow single girls. By moving it, all we've done is highlight that we are doing the exact opposite. That saddens me.
> Yes we may not all get on, that's life - but we can support and give others the chance to share their experience and grieve with those that have some idea how they must feel. Our situation is unique - some of us are doing this totally alone - without the support of family even. Remember - We are their support.


Totally agree and well said  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Me too!


Some1

xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Me three !   


Upsy
xxx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

And me!! Thank you for articulating those thoughts so well Mini xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Me 5, we are supposed to adults at the ned of the day. 

Chowy


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Mini - well said.

I get so much support from just reading people's posts in all areas of the Singles group.

Smiling x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you everyone for the replies   

I will be collating all the resonses later today and working out what your requirements are - therefore I am now locking this thread and will be in touch with the results either later today or tomorrow evening latest.

Love

Debs xxx


----------

